# Hätte gern einen Gästepass



## Flegel (17. Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin auf der Suche nach Wahrheit und Ger... ähh halt.
Ich suche jemanden der mir einen Gästepass zur Verfügung stellt, damit ich mir das gute Diablo III mal ansehen kann.
Natürlich werde ich, wenn ich das Spiel erwerbe hier meine Keys ebenfalls unter die Leute geben  

Grüße und allen noch einen schönen Männertag

Flegel


----------

